# New dust mask/respirator needed



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hopefully getting back in the shop soon. And figure I had better get a better dust mask. What I have now has two filters, and works. But seeing as how I have COPD, I figure it is in my best interest to step up to something a lot more efficient. I figure something with a small air pump is what I should go for. However, I also have a beard, and that is staying. I've been doing a lot of googling, and found some that are reasonably priced at around $100, but they need an air pump - and so far not been able to find just what they need. There is one for about $350 (full face mask), with a battery powered air pump, and battery. Good reviews, but no mention of beards, and I really, really, would prefer not to go that high in price if I can help it. I would be a lot more comfortable with a price of around $100, if I can do it. But, if push comes to shove, I will spend more.

I'm not looking for something around $1,000+, I'm not in the shop every day, let alone doing woodworking for a living. So I'd appreciate not even mentioning anything that pricey.

Anyone got any recommendations that should work for me?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can keep the beard Theo as long as the mask (or hood) is positive pressure. Even without a seal nothing can get inside if is positive pressure.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can keep the beard Theo as long as the mask (or hood) is positive pressure. Even without a seal nothing can get inside if is positive pressure.


That definitely sounds reasonable. But just not finding the info I need to consider any specific model so far.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the one I use. Very happy with it and it is on sale for $60 right now. Rockler air respirator. Uses 4 AA batteries. Get two sets of rechargables and you'll always be ready to power up. Positive pressure in mine leaks out near my eyes so my safety glasses never fog up. Get extra filters, just in case. Will not filter fumes. Power Air Respirator | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware.

Light weight, no tubing. Self contained. I like it and would buy again.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom, I think that's it. Read all the reviews, and one will say can't use with glasses. Next one will say no problem with glasses. One says won't work with a beard. Next says no problem with a beard. But all in all, seems to be quite workable for me, so I'm going to go ahead and get one. Unless someone can come up with something better, in the same price range, and I don't think that is going to happen. Thanks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Tom, I think that's it. Read all the reviews, and one will say can't use with glasses. Next one will say no problem with glasses. One says won't work with a beard. Next says no problem with a beard. But all in all, seems to be quite workable for me, so I'm going to go ahead and get one. Unless someone can come up with something better, in the same price range, and I don't think that is going to happen. Thanks.


Theo, 
Different nose shapes and glasses frames would determine how well it worked. I have a long face, so there's a little more room between mask and glasses. I don't wear a beard but try not to shave more than once a week these days, so it works with stubble at least. But I do like the darn thing. I also keep a pack of Harbor Freight surgical masks on hand, and if I'm going to cut just one or two pieces, I'll slip one of those on, and then leave it on until I leave the shop. 

One other thing I think is important is to have an air filter running for a couple of hours to clean out the worst particles that are suspended in the air. I bought the WEN unit through Home Depot and had it delivered to my local store. Only about $130 or so, also available on Amazon. I can't find much difference between it and the Jet in HP or filters. Hang it near a wall so the air makes a circular movement. It has a remote control for speed and timer, up to 8 hours. I usually run it for 2 after leaving the shop. When hanging it, I propped it on top of a ladder and hung it from the pre drilled and installed hooks. Has chains. Hooked the back two by tilting it up, then lifted the front up and hooked those two chains up. Easy one man job. I stack spare filters on top for storage.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> Theo,
> Different nose shapes and glasses frames would determine how well it worked. I have a long face, so there's a little more room between mask and glasses. I don't wear a beard but try not to shave more than once a week these days, so it works with stubble at least. But I do like the darn thing. I also keep a pack of Harbor Freight surgical masks on hand, and if I'm going to cut just one or two pieces, I'll slip one of those on, and then leave it on until I leave the shop.
> 
> One other thing I think is important is to have an air filter running for a couple of hours to clean out the worst particles that are suspended in the air. I bought the WEN unit through Home Depot and had it delivered to my local store. Only about $130 or so, also available on Amazon. I can't find much difference between it and the Jet in HP or filters. Hang it near a wall so the air makes a circular movement. It has a remote control for speed and timer, up to 8 hours. I usually run it for 2 after leaving the shop. When hanging it, I propped it on top of a ladder and hung it from the pre drilled and installed hooks. Has chains. Hooked the back two by tilting it up, then lifted the front up and hooked those two chains up. Easy one man job. I stack spare filters on top for storage.


WalMart and Amazon have been bouncing the price on that Wen filter this week. This morning WalMart is at $90 for in-store pick-up. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wen-3-Sp...28092972821522650916&affillinktype=10&veh=aff Price has changed back and forth a lot though--almost without reason...

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@greenacres2 Thanks for the heads up Earl. I've been wanting a second one for my garage where my wood prep is done. Anyone who doesn't have a filter like this, go for it. I find the one I already have is very effective. Tom


----------

